
The Oracle v. Google aftermath - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/oracle-v-google-aftermath-apis-remain-free-cost-of-business-soars/
======
diminish
"But a company like Google has the resources to fight dubious patents. When
the average patent case is costing $5 million and up, the real cost is to the
small companies, the startups."

~~~
lrem
Isn't this why all the relevant startups steer clear from USA? ;)

